# Thinking of suping up my S-10! Any Suggestions?



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I have been torn in between buying a jeep and fixing it up or just fixing up my S-10. Has anyone ever done this to a truck? What would you recommend and is there any name brands I should watch out for?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Stelmon ,
Take all the money you think your gonna spend and invest it in a secure fund. In 10 yrs you'll be glad you saved the $$$$$$$$$ and.............................



Don't worry I didn't listen to that same advice 25 yrs ago


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I am with you , thats why I am still working, had to much fun and toys when I was young,spent all the money I had on my WANTS instead of my needs, now my wants are gone all I have left is needs, Don't regret what I did but I wish I would have listened to some one like you


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

Same here but it sure was FUN!  

Stelmon how serious are you thinking? frame lift? suspension lift? If your looking at serious 4x4 enhancements I'd look at the cost of parts and check out some of the 4x4 sites. go to:
http://dir.yahoo.com/Recreation/Automotive/Four_Wheel_Drive/

A couple of the sites have some good forums and you can check out things and kind of see what your getting into. I've been looking at lifts and bigger tire for my dakota and I've found out all kinds of tidbits. some good others not so good. Do your home work and make an informed decision. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

if you are thinking of building the S-10 i know it aint cheap i looked into to it a few years back.depending on how old of jeep you want to due they arent to bad cost wise to build i have a cousin that builds them full time if you want his number e-mail me and i can send ya his way i know he would gladly answer your questions.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thanks guys. I just got back from dring around and love the way that thing run through mud. I'll post pic later but boy is it nice. I'm thinking frame lift and bigger tires and some extra stuff. Just have to be careful. Thanks for the site

Skinne, my coussin is in the process of building a jeep. he has done a great job. Im going to give him this address so he can get in contact with you


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

My college is already paid for! 

NOW, is there any other suggestions?


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

Sell the s-10 and get a 2 door cherokee sport. You won't be sorry. There's tons of stuff available jeeps and any serious wheelin will wreak havoc on the s-10's ifs.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

any other suggestions?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

WIldboar, is it true that jeep stuff is 1/2 as much as truck stuff?


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

I don't think it's 1/2 the price, but I'm sure you can find stuff competitively priced. Plus there are a ton of "goodies" available for jeeps. Plus with the solid axle up front you get better articulation for serious off roadin'. Theres also added durability with a solid axle setup.


----------



## wildboar6768 (Aug 2, 2000)

pick up a copy of a four wheel drive mag. Most of the serious mud trucks and rock crawlers use solid axle set-ups.. IFS = great road maners, but not so great for the trail. Now for mild off roading like forest roads and such you probably won't see an appreciable difference in performance. There's a reason jeep has stuck with a solid axle system for so many years....it works. It may not provide the most cushy street ride but it's what a truck was meant to be. Look at the new 2002 F-250 and 350's they now use a dana 60 solid axle. A truck should be a truck.....I wish the OEM's would quit feminizing trucks just to sell a product.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Good call Wildboar. If I wanted a car, I'd buy one.

Mike


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I don't know a lot about the subject ,I have done all of my off roading , in Korea , Thailand and Vietnam .seems like I had more problems with the straight axles when one wheel would be off the ground.front or rear and some times a front and a rear the little Jeeps seemed to be able to keep all fours on the ground most of the time. the biggest factor to me seems to be ground clearence. if the 6 x 6's cut a rut and you had anything less sorry for your luck. Mister Senior ENG, I am senior just old I guess I don't understand ,the word ( articulate ) as it relates to the auto industry in heavy equipment I thought it was have joints for flexiblity .


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

While you're at it, could you get rid of the push button 4x4's too? I'll take mine on the floor thank you.  

Mike


----------



## fishinlk (Apr 14, 2000)

WIldboars talking about the soilid axle housings vs the changes that the big three have out into the 4x4's with the independent front suspension for the improved ride. You definetly lose some ground clearance with the new suspensions.

Stelmon,
I wouldn't recomend a body lift, they're cheaper but I think you'll have a much more stable vehicle if you do a suspension lift.


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I have had both and would say go with the jeep. I had a S-10 with a 5 inc lift 33 bfg muds and a locker in the rear and a very built 355 v-8. The s-10 went through many hole and hills,But.....
I sold it when i bought my 1995 jeep YJ . now the jeep has 9 inches of lift and 35 inch bfg muds 4.56 gears lockers front and rear and many many other do dads. I say this becouse the jeep will go through MANY more things than my s-10 ever thought of. And my jeep only has a 4 popper!!!! The only thing that I miss is the bed of the truck! You can check out my jeep on my clubs web site www.2trackmindoffroadclub.com Im the V.P. for the club.
Good luck!!!!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thank you great pro hunter. i am aiming at a jeep jsut because I am sick and tired of my truck. Problems!!! Are you a member at www.quadratec.com 

That site looks awfully familiar also, which jeep is yours?


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Stelmon 
What year is your truck. Do you have the 2.8 ? Those are problematic for sure, they like to eat up flywheels I know. I have a 90 sonoma with the 4.3. Its strong but I need better gas mileage. With the mileage im getting i might as well have all the 350 . Im curious to what problems you had with yours . I also have the extended cab.


----------



## Marble-eye (Apr 17, 2001)

so hows it coming along stelmon?? anything new


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Marble eye, thanks for asking, but I have decided to sell the truck. I am going to get a jeep instead. There alot more fun to buld

Don't worry SFk, i am also saving up for fishing gear to!


----------

